# Help, female plant?  new pictures



## dooby22401 (Jun 12, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 12, 2008)

i can't see any calyx development yet!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 12, 2008)

you want to look around the fourth and fifth node for signs of preflower.


----------



## KAMSAI (Jun 14, 2008)

try taking pictures of the stems (real close) or atleast under the leaves where the branch meets steam


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah that  ^^^


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 7, 2008)

When they are ready to show their "privates", is the first showing ALWAYS at the top of the plant, or can you see their "thingies" down lower?

It seems hard to see stuff up top due to the new growth, etc.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 7, 2008)

fourth and fifth nodes like gettinggrey said, down in the place where the leaf stem comes out of the stalk.  the hairs are what i see first on the stalk, not on the top.


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 9, 2008)

:doh:can you get a better picture...????  looks like a girl in preflower...  
usually the males are the biggest strongest and race to the top...  then oops.  your favorite big female turns out to be a boy...  hmmm...  :rofl:  
that happened to me...  He's awesome, and I can't figure how I got him, but he's going to be making seeds... with somebody soon!!!

eace:


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 9, 2008)

um take side pictures show me some stem and branch


----------

